# SCRIF Indiana College



## My Freemasonry (Mar 13, 2016)

​​For the last six years, our Indiana College of the Societas Rosicruciana in Civitatibus Foederatis , or more simply the Society of Rosicrucians in the United States, has been in the capable hands of Michael D. Brumback, PGM of Indiana, as Chief Adept, with PGM Doug Fagenbush serving as Celebrant.  Mike and Doug and the rest of our officers have done an outstanding job, bringing the standards up for our College, exemplifying grades at our meetings, and hosting great speakers. 

It's a far cry from the days when our reputation was of a supper club reserved just for Past Grand Masters and Past Shrine Potentates (because, as one Fratre famously joked, "The 33rd were apparently letting in too much riff-raff!").

From our documents:
_"The aim of the Society is to afford mutual aid and encouragement in working out the great problems of Life; and in searching out the secrets of Nature; to facilitate the study of the system of Philosophy founded upon the Kaballah and the doctrine of Hermes Trismegitus, which was inculcated by the original Fratres Rosae Crucis, A.D. 1450; and to investigate the meaning and symbolism of all which now remains of the wisdom, art, and literature of the ancient world."​_​Usually, there is only one College allowed to be chartered in each state (California and New York being notable exceptions), and each College is restricted to just 72 members. _Membership is by invitation only and predicated on regular mainstream Masonic affiliation as well as a profession of Christian faith. _​
​Last night, the Supreme Magus of the High Council of the SRICF, William H. Koon II, installed our new slate of officers, which include our new Chief Adept, my good friend Roger S. VanGorden, PGM of Indiana, David Parks as Suffragan, Rodney Mann as Treasurer, Jeff Saunders as Secretary, and myself as Celebrant. Mike leaves a tough act to follow, but I know Roger will steer us to even greater things. 

For me, this is a sense of deja vu, as it was Roger who served as Worshipful Master and sat me in Broad Ripple Lodge's Senior Warden's chair less than one year after I was raised. I had the honor to serve as Master the next year, following in his well-designed pattern of programming and leadership. 

Meanwhile, Doug Fagenbush has always done a wonderfully dramatic and lively job as Celebrant during our twice-annual meetings, and I feel humbled and more than a little nervous taking his role over. If I do half as well as Doug has done, I will be happy.
Our other new officers include: John Bridegroom as 1st Ancient, Chuck Wood as 2nd Ancient, Gary Brindley as 4th Ancient, Larry Gray as Preceptor, Tom Fallis as Acolyte, and Rob Hancock as the all important Guardian of the Caverns.

In the course of the evening, it was our distinct honor to welcome the Supreme Magus to our College on the occasion of his birthday. I was also informed by the Supreme Magus that I have actually been a national officer of the SRICF for the last two years now (Publicity Director) and never knew it. _*Next time somebody appoints me to something, please have the good sense to TELL ME!*_Guess I need to get to work. So I will announce here that the 2016 Annual Meeting of the Order will be again in Louisville, Kentucky at the Brown Hotel, on November 4th and 5th. Reservation information will be available soon. 



Continue reading...


----------

